# Specialized P1 to Black Market Riot



## p2Baller (Aug 10, 2007)

almost done. Only things left from the p1 are the front wheel, fork, chain, chainwheel, bashguard. I think thats it.


----------



## drum714 (Nov 10, 2004)

that thing is sick :eekster: 

I'm a huge fan of colored brake housing

nice build


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

oooh my favorite colors.


----------



## goldfishfishy (Nov 18, 2007)

That looks great, if my atomlab pimp 2 ever turns up it will look summin like that. sorry to steal ur colour scheme


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

does it still weigh 40lb?

Obviously not the most economical means of putting components onto a blkmrkt frame...

I'm more curious to see what kind of cars you have in that garage.


----------



## GatorBait (Oct 5, 2007)

you selling that p1 frame? Its the 08 model right?


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats savage man. Looks really good.


----------



## p2Baller (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks guys. 

yea im selling the 08 P1 frame, got one guy interested now, if that falls through i'll let you know.

i'll get the car pics for you later lol


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

buyin the frame tonight. 

blk market looks perfect. good job :thumbsup:


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

sick build pink hubs look sick

needs a pink cris king or pink seat clamp


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to the "Black Riot Frame with White MG-1, White Deity Bars and White Fork Club"!

Looks great. Funny thing is I have a white Shadow brake housing ready to go when my new BB7 brake comes in...:skep:


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

p2baller - What is the final weight as is?? I guess 31lbs. 

I love the black and white on the black/white floor...Nice..


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

That looks almost exactly like the Black Market version of my P.1. Only yours is legit. Mines ghetto I had to rattlecan everything :cornut:


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

NoBrakes! said:


> sick build pink hubs look sick
> 
> needs a pink cris king or pink seat clamp


except his hubs aren't pink.


----------



## p2Baller (Aug 10, 2007)

08 p1 frame is for sale if anyone is interested


----------

